# Radiotherapy and pregnant women



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
I wonder if anyone can help me with this query.
I am currently 4 weeks 4 days ( in IVF timings) pregnant.
Unfortunately i have 2 different friends currently going through really bad health/cancer problems at the moment and they are both in need of bouts of radiotherapy.
Another friend who knows that I am pregnant has pointed out that I should not go near people who are having or just had radiotherapy. 
Is this true ?
I had obviously planned on being as there and as supportive as I possibly could. 
Molly Mo


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Molly Mo

Unfortunately you will not be able to go near your friends after they have had radium, i am sure there is a certain length of time but cannot remember off the top of my head, your friends can ask when they go for the radium how long they must not be in contact with pregnant women or children for.

Mel

x x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank you so much for replying and advising.
Molly Mo


----------

